# Gift ideas for a riding instructor?



## ojzab (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm stuck. I'd like to show my appreciation and that I care. Something special, but not too personal and under $50. 

Ideas?


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

You can always ask and see if there's anything inexpensive they need for the barn/lessons. If not I always made a 'care package' for my trainers. Came complete with hand/feet warmers, a nice basket or tin with some cookies or snacks that they liked (I would ask first to get a preference), and sometimes something horsey related. If I made a larger one it usually cost me around $35-$40 but smaller ones were anything from $5 or up.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

Excedrin Migrane medicine..:rofl: LOL


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Massage or salon gift card. Get her a little pampering. If she works as hard as my sister, giving a zillion lessons a week, it would be nice. 

Gift card to a nice restaurant. A night out away from the barn is good change. 

It's getting colder. Something that will help keep her comfortable and warm out in the barn giving lessons. Keep in mind that she is just standing there, not moving and riding and working her body to stay warm. It's colder when you aren't moving around as much. 

There are LOTS of things you can do that will show your appreciation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

I am assuming she teaches english. 

The family I work with their horse and their daughter got me a set of slobber straps with my initials on them and pretty conchos. I really appreciated them and it is something I use almost everyday. 

If she teaches and rides english maybe a saddle pad with her initials, or favorite horse name embroidered on it.

If you bake, quick breads are easy and yummy, you could include a favorite coffee, tea or hot chocolate with some bread or muffins. Candles are nice if she is a candle kind of person.

I don't believe people have to spend a lot money to show their appreciation, it's the thought that counts and just having someone say thank you for all you do means a lot to most people.


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

Following!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Bottle of wine is always a win with my coach. 

A massage at her favorite spa.

Manicure/pedicure

If you want to stay horsie then a saddle pad with her initials and matching polos. Her favorite picture of her and her horse done in a nice frame.

If you live in a colder climate and she likes going for hacks get her a quarter sheet with her initials monogramed. I know there is a girl in my area who custom makes them for about $40.

Just a few ideas


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

A nice card and a gift card from just about anywhere is always welcome but...as a trainer/instructor my favorite horsey catalog is "Back in The Saddle". I drool over just about anything in there!!

Recommend that you not give tack-we horse people are pretty picky and usually already have our tack boxes full of exactly what we like!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

As likely one of the fussiest people ever... ive been gifted saddle pads, polos and keyhole quarter sheets from students. I use them all. Just make sure the saddle pads are wither relief pads ;-) anything else tack wise is to risky lol.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

My riding instructor always appreciates a completely clean barn.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

A $50-$100 tip. That's what I've done every Christmas. You can't go wrong with that xD


----------



## Jumping4Joy (Jan 29, 2014)

I gave my trainer a some Yankee candles that were like ocean/y because she LOVES the beach. If you remember small things that she likes, you can incorporate them into a gift, it'll let her know that you appreciate and actually pay attention to non horse details lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TurkishVan (Feb 11, 2013)

I actually planned on getting my old instructor a gift when she left, but never did. Then she got married. Still haven't had the money to buy anything, but my idea was a white riding whip, with her initials and her husband's initials carved into the bottom. I'd mount it on a plaque with a cute little naughty phrase. Something like, "Whip it! Whip it good!" Or, "Use only when husband isn't going 'forward' enough." Lol! My problem is that I don't have a dirty mind, so it's hard to think of the right phrase! She would love it though! She's pretty laid back.


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

With winter approaching , I would considering buying a quality thermos. The wide mouth units are great for soup as well as coffee or tea.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Ear warmer
Jeffers Equine : Horseware Ireland Striped Cozy Ear Warmers | Jeffers Pet

Re-usable hot packs
http://www.amazon.com/Hand-Warmers-...sim_hpc_5?ie=UTF8&refRID=01V0SXNVM9WJ9EB3K543

Ultimate Hoofpick (there are 3 kinds, yellow is big and blue and pink are small)
https://www.smartpakequine.com/the-ultimate-hoofpick-4949pb?

Winter gloves (other options, this is just an example)
Extreme Winter Glove - Pair | KV Supply

Giftcard to starbucks
https://www.starbucks.com/card

Giftcard to Dover
Dover Gift Cards < Gifts for Horses & Riders | Dover Saddlery

Smartpak giftcard
https://www.smartpakequine.com/gift-certificate-2830pb

Any scarves, gloves, and hats. Better if they're somewhat hair-proof

Fuzzy socks from Bath & Bodyworks
Shea Socks - Gifts - Bath & Body Works

Or just anything stress relief from Bath & Bodyworks
Stress Relief - Spa & Skin - Bath & Body Works

That's all I can think of right now. Coffee Mugs are also a win! Or horse calendars or something like that


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

sky,
you could be a professional Christmas shopper, for people who don't have any time on their hands, but have plenty of money.


----------



## DustySox (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm not sure how artistic you are, but you could make her a sign to hang in the barn. This summer I made a really cool horse string art plaque. It only took a few hours. The homemade gifts are the best


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> sky,
> you could be a professional Christmas shopper, for people who don't have any time on their hands, but have plenty of money.


Haha I'm just thinking of what would be nice to have in winter!!!! I'm running to get some hot-hands for my barn tomorrow morning... the high is 10! Which is hotter than most places but it's still f---ing cold lol!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I was GOING to say your trainer would really appreciate this;










But then you had to say under 50.00............


I love it when my students get me a certificate for a massage. I just don't spend that kind of money on myself and I get pretty battered.


----------

